
Notepad++ 3rd Most *Loved* Dev Environment - Borlands
For a second year in a row in the StackOverflow Developer Survey results<p>Notepad++ is the THIRD Most Popular Development Environment<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;insights.stackoverflow.com&#x2F;survey&#x2F;2019#development-environments-and-tools<p>I think next year, if we all try hard enough, we can make it number one!<p>Can&#x27;t help but to link Notepad++ history on wikipedia
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Notepad%2B%2B
======
jcwayne
I'd like to see what the numbers would look like if all of the JetBrains IDEs
were combined. Given the methodology, you can't just add them up, but I
suspect, taken as a single entity, they'd be the top. That seems the more
appropriate comparison, given that they're all essentially IntelliJ with
different plugins.

------
glun
It says nothing about loved, only popular. The percentages dont add up to 100,
so I suppose the question asked which enironments you use regulary. Then it
makes sense that NPP scores highly even though its unlikely to be used for
serious work.

~~~
Borlands
Aren't the two different but the same? :) Kidding, totally get your point,
I've placed it between asterisks to highlight just that

------
Piskvorrr
Sure, I loved it in 2008. I am surprised that it has stood the test of time...

